

On Being A Senior Engineer - rmathew
http://www.kitchensoap.com/2012/10/25/on-being-a-senior-engineer/?src=hn

======
rmathew
This was linked-to from the post corresponding to
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4789747> as well as from its comments.
Note that this was previously submitted as
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4698111>, but didn't attract any
discussion at the time.

